# Knyfenerd contact?



## playford (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi folks, trying to get in contact with Chris/Knyfenerd, would anyone have his number and be willing to text him for me?

Thanks


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 9, 2017)

Non-existent mods, non-existent vendors...


----------



## rami_m (Mar 9, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> Non-existent mods, non-existent vendors...



Even I don't think this is fair, dude isn't paid to be around here. What, people should sign away their life to be mods.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 9, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Even I don't think this is fair, dude isn't paid to be around here. What, people should sign away their life to be mods.



He's the mod of the vendor sub-forum. I think it kind of speaks to the general situation around here.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 9, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> He's the mod of the vendor sub-forum. I think it kind of speaks to the general situation around here.



Please go on... How is it that a volunteer can't take a break from moderating a website? He has done more for this community then most.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 9, 2017)

edit: Removed for lack of constructive nature. 

I want to apologize for my earlier comment. It was snarky and I was venting frustration.

I realize what knerd has done for this community is appreciated and voluntary. My aggression was misplaced.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 9, 2017)

Edit as well... understand Chris is as good as they make them. Whatever your beef is I assure you he is not involved.


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 9, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with raising concerns.

It becomes less effective when you start taking cheap shots.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 9, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> There's nothing wrong with raising concerns.
> 
> It becomes less effective when you start taking cheap shots.



Thank you!


----------



## panda (Mar 9, 2017)

If he doesn't want to be bothered, let him be.


----------



## tkern (Mar 10, 2017)

Chris has moved recently and started a new job at a great but very demanding restaurant. What free time he has is being spent with his wife and kids.


----------



## playford (May 4, 2017)

What this is about is nothing to do with a desire to bother him, just getting something resolved (with him personally, not as a mod).

The snark level on this thread! Ouch.


----------

